
What startup/VC/tech/internet blogs do you read ? - iamyoohoo

======
amichail
Some of the blogs I read:

<http://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/>

<http://weblog.fortnow.com/>

<http://glinden.blogspot.com/>

<http://community.livejournal.com/evan_tech/>

I used to have a blog called CleverCS that you may have heard of.

------
Psyonic
I like 37 signals blog ( <http://www.37signals.com/svn/> ). They do promote
themselves, but they also have a lot of good insights. Apart from that, I main
read what is linked to from dzone.com, programming.reddit.com, or occasionally
digg, although not a big fan of digg.

------
lindsayrgwatt
I'd add o'reilly radar. Some interesting tech posts there every week or so.

Creating Passionate Users used to be a favourite but alas the writer has been
the target of a vicious stalker and stopped writing.

------
brett
Dick Costolo <http://www.burningdoor.com/askthewizard/>

Marc Andreesen has been amazing lately.

------
kingnothing
I rely on news.yc for most of this type of thing, but I check out
<http://www.venturehacks.com/> on occasion.

------
transburgh
Wil Schroter - <http://www.gobignetwork.com/wil/> No BS and to the point.

------
iamyoohoo
Other than the standard techcrunch, mashable, feld, kawasaki, slashdot etc.

~~~
Tichy
Greg Mankiw: <http://gregmankiw.blogspot.com/> The Electric Sheep Company:
<http://blogs.electricsheepcompany.com/sheep/>

~~~
nostrademons
Mankiw also wrote an excellent economics textbook (actually a series -
<http://www.thomsonedu.com/economics/mankiw/index.html)> for those who want a
more in-depth perspective than he provides on his blog.

------
petevaldo
www.remi-vespa.com, on outsourcing for SMBs

